# Sandvik Stump Grinder Wheels And Teeth



## B-Edwards

You guys who have the Sandvik wheels ,would you please tell us what you think of them now after you have ran them for awhile? I don't grind enough stumps to buy new teeth everytime i dull them . We usually sharpen the teeth in house. Last grinder I purchased had GreenTeeth already on it and I am impressed , downside is chips are thrown way too far . We usually do clean-up and it's a Pita. Have also found that some pockets have to be removed to take select teeth off wheel, I didn't like that at all. I keep leaning toward the Sandvik wheel whenever i think of spending anymore money on teeth. Give all good points and any negatives regarding the Sandvik set-up if you would please. Thank You.


----------



## Oly's Stump

I have the sandvik wheel on my Carlton 8018 TRX. Its a great wheel. I have Rayco machines and the Sandvik out performs the Rayco super tooth. I have 4 rock crusher teeth on the sandvik. I don't have to change dull teeth nearly as much as the Rayco. The Rayco super tooth is nice but Sandvik is much better. I had a problem with the sandvik teeth at first because I was using a air impact wrench and was torquing them to much which was stripping the threads. Guys on this site set me straight on that issue and I have not had a problem since. When my Rayco machines need new wheels I will be replacing them with the sandvik. Its worth the xtra money.


----------



## Bigstumps

The Sandvik on my 4012 works well. Cuts fast, doesn't make a mess, and the teeth last great. I've always run Vermeer Pro Series - the Sandvik blows them away!


----------



## Curbside

The Sandvic wheel and teeth are excellent. Do a search they have been brought up a few times.


----------



## stormchaser

*san-vik wheel*

the san-vik on my 4012 cut lil fast you do have to slow ur swing lil bit but out cuts any wheel ive ever used and ive been doing tree work and grinding stumps all my life......... i have a shapening service myself there harder to sharpen so you know there gonna last longer and ur not gonna shapenin them on green wheels...if you need sum sharpened call me 2567594349.....


B-Edwards said:


> You guys who have the Sandvik wheels ,would you please tell us what you think of them now after you have ran them for awhile? I don't grind enough stumps to buy new teeth everytime i dull them . We usually sharpen the teeth in house. Last grinder I purchased had GreenTeeth already on it and I am impressed , downside is chips are thrown way too far . We usually do clean-up and it's a Pita. Have also found that some pockets have to be removed to take select teeth off wheel, I didn't like that at all. I keep leaning toward the Sandvik wheel whenever i think of spending anymore money on teeth. Give all good points and any negatives regarding the Sandvik set-up if you would please. Thank You.


----------



## ChippersTreeSvc

Any idea what a sandvik wheel cost? I would be interested in one for our 4012


----------



## stormchaser

*new rive equipt*

look up new river equipt there the ones that make the san.vik wheel use there wheel and you only pay 9.00 per tooth i pay 13.00 mine is the diamond shaped tooth get them to tell you the difference also i have sum new teeth to fit new rivers wheel i also sharpen them to...there alott harder than other teeth 256-759-4349


----------



## stormchaser

*sanvik wheels fro mnew river*



stormchaser said:


> the san-vik on my 4012 cut lil fast you do have to slow ur swing lil bit but out cuts any wheel ive ever used and ive been doing tree work and grinding stumps all my life......... i have a shapening service myself there harder to sharpen so you know there gonna last longer and ur not gonna shapenin them on green wheels...if you need sum sharpened call me 2567594349.....


 ......yes there greatttttttttttt ill only use sanvik from now on
...new river equipt makes them for carlton call them there is cheaper and teeth are cheaper but you wont change them as offten and you wil lonly change the outside cutters 3 to 1 over the rest of the teeth


----------



## stormchaser

*sanviks best wheel on market*



B-Edwards said:


> You guys who have the Sandvik wheels ,would you please tell us what you think of them now after you have ran them for awhile? I don't grind enough stumps to buy new teeth everytime i dull them . We usually sharpen the teeth in house. Last grinder I purchased had GreenTeeth already on it and I am impressed , downside is chips are thrown way too far . We usually do clean-up and it's a Pita. Have also found that some pockets have to be removed to take select teeth off wheel, I didn't like that at all. I keep leaning toward the Sandvik wheel whenever i think of spending anymore money on teeth. Give all good points and any negatives regarding the Sandvik set-up if you would please. Thank You.


 san-vik is the best wheel ive ever used and the teeth last 10 times longer than oth3er teeth and YES san-vik wheels work ive got 6 machines and all have sanvik 2 machines are vermeer,but buy from new river equipt they make it for carlton there teeth 9.00 i have to pay 13.00 each if you buy wheel from carlton make sure its older than 2006or you wil lbe paying 13.00 like me lol i also sharpen them 256-759-4349


----------



## Oly's Stump

New River Equipment is a sponsor of this website. Go to the top of the page and click on their advertizement.


----------



## Oly's Stump

Do you guys reuse nuts when changing teeth or do you just use a new one ?


----------



## paccity

Oly's Stump said:


> Do you guys reuse nuts when changing teeth or do you just use a new one ?


 
i get 3-4 changes out of my nut's . but i use nut's that are thicker and harder than the ones that were suppled with the bitts , and there all metal self locking. won't strip or loosen up. damn some of that didn't sound right. lol.


----------



## ipkyss

I want to add something that is missing on all the threads. The carlton machines do not come with Sandvik wheels. I have a 100hp 8018 that I was told when I bought it had a sandvik wheel. After talking to New river about my disappointment in how fast the wheel wore out. I was quickly informed that the wheel I had, while looking just like the sandvik was a carlton look a like. I have had my new Sandvik wheel for about two weeks now. The teeth angle, placement, and teeth them self are very different when placed side by side with the Carlton wheel. The new Sandvik is night and day better. 

After using Vermeer teeth, 700,900,1100 series greenteeth, Carlton and Sandvik. The Sandvik wheel is hands down the smoothest, nicest and has the longest lasting teeth. The wheel will take 4-5" of wood a swipe easy.


----------



## paccity

mine came with origanaly with the pos finger teeth i up graded later night and day diff. your right on the diff angles from carlton vs newriver . i've got 2k hrs on it and hardly any ware . good upgrade anyway.


----------



## Oly's Stump

I believe the year 2006 was the last year Carlton put a Sandvik wheel (Dura Disk II) on their machines. Their new machines have a different wheel and tooth style, ect.


----------



## paccity

Oly's Stump said:


> I believe the year 2006 was the last year Carlton put a Sandvik wheel (Dura Disk II) on their machines. Their new machines have a different wheel and tooth style, ect.


 
mines a 05 .


----------



## ipkyss

I want to say mine is an 07-08


----------



## stormchaser

*2007/4012*

mine is a 2007 has the diamond shaped teeth as sum call them sanvik makes them for carlton and you have to buy them only from carlton 13.00 each if u had new river or 2006 an older there only 9.00 each i have 12 ew and 2 resharpened 2006 an older teeth ill sell or im goin by carlton factory on way to hurricane anyone goin to storm????im taking my teeth sharpener with me if you show up ill sharpen urs for a fee just look for my trailer yeller red writing stump grinding!!!! 2567594349...if u want these teeth i have now call b4 i get to carlton lol...i cut 2ft of concret today and didnt dull my teeth i also have chain saw sharper in trailer air/compressor a/c gen/welder / potta potty /2 beds/ anyone wanna buy me out ????


----------



## stormchaser

stormchaser said:


> mine is a 2007 has the diamond shaped teeth as sum call them sanvik makes them for carlton and you have to buy them only from carlton 13.00 each if u had new river or 2006 an older there only 9.00 each i have 12 ew and 2 resharpened 2006 an older teeth ill sell or im goin by carlton factory on way to hurricane anyone goin to storm????im taking my teeth sharpener with me if you show up ill sharpen urs for a fee just look for my trailer yeller red writing stump grinding!!!! 2567594349...if u want these teeth i have now call b4 i get to carlton lol...i cut 2ft of concret today and didnt dull my teeth i also have chain saw sharper in trailer air/compressor a/c gen/welder / potta potty /2 beds/ anyone wanna buy me out ????


----------



## Oly's Stump

Hey Stormchaser...How do you sharpen your sandvik teeth? For years I have sharpened my own Rayco super teeth, but the sandvik are a little more difficult to sharpen because they as you know are squared off. By the time I get it squared off with an nice edge, there isn't much carbide left. Any tips on sharpening them would help me out. Thanks! I am changing over my 2008 Rayco RG66 to a sandvik wheel from New River. I will probably just go with the Dura Disk II rather than the Revolution wheel unless someone recommends the Revolution over the Dura Disk II.


----------



## stormchaser

*shapening sanvik teeth*



Oly's Stump said:


> Hey Stormchaser...How do you sharpen your sandvik teeth? For years I have sharpened my own Rayco super teeth, but the sandvik are a little more difficult to sharpen because they as you know are squared off. By the time I get it squared off with an nice edge, there isn't much carbide left. Any tips on sharpening them would help me out. Thanks! I am changing over my 2008 Rayco RG66 to a sandvik wheel from New River. I will probably just go with the Dura Disk II rather than the Revolution wheel unless someone recommends the Revolution over the Dura Disk II.


 
if u call me ill tell you if i tell online all have to kill you lol 256-759-4349 sorry i been driving allday toward n.c.


----------



## stormchaser

stormchaser said:


> if u call me ill tell you if i tell online all have to kill you lol 256-759-4349 sorry i been driving allday toward n.c.


 
and its real easy


----------



## stormchaser

*sharpening grinder teeth*



stormchaser said:


> and its real easy


 
yes there very very hard and dont wear out like other teeth do rite? so you have to do as i did 
************** it was very easy lol as i just said lol i sharpen mine when i need to just not very often lol is anyone going to hurricane or im i the only one going????


----------



## ipkyss

I bought the revolution wheel. It seems more aggressive. The way the pockets are placed should protect the wheel much better leading to a longer wheel life.


----------



## Oly's Stump

I found out the the Dura Disk II is no longer made. I will be getting the Revolution for my Rayco. New River has their teeth listed at $12.85 each. Where did you come up with $9.00 .


----------



## John464

I also upraged to a revolution Sandvik wheel. I cant find the teeth at $9.00 ea either? Ive been sharpening my sandvik teeth with a green wheel. but it eats the green wheel up fast and really dusty. theres gotta be a better way


----------



## third rail

Been buyin teeth for my sandvik dura disk for 3 years from only place I've ever found that sells them and they aint $9, there $11.25 if you buy in quantity. I sharpen my own, using a Diamond impregnated grinding wheel on a 6 inch carbide grinder set up to sharpen carbide tools.(It looks like a typical dual wheel grinder) It has a green wheel on one side,(useless) and diamond on the other. Bought the grinder from a machine shop that went out of business.
Theres nothing out there that compares to the sandvik system. It is the wheel that came on my 7015tx. I run 2 rock teeth, and am showing lots of wear on the wheel itself. The spacing of the teeth on the "revolution" wheel is suppose to prevent the wheel wear. It sounds like a worthwhile upgrade once the origanal has reached the end of its life. Rocks, cement and metal fence posts, foundations (oops) are no problem with this set up. teeth never break, just chip on occasion. Use 'never sieze' when installing and youll never have a problem.


----------



## lawmart

*rev 2*

hey guys, just picked up my rev. 2 wheel i will be installing it tommorrow. I have a Vermeer 655 with the yellow jacket teeth to say it politley they suck. I had a carlton 4012, 2007 with the sanvick wheel what a dream machine.
The vermeer yellow jacket teeth should never be sold, my machine has 150hrs on it and i have had 4 pockets come off, the teeth wear so fast that when time to flip them to the other cutting surface the notch has worn away so it will not stay in the proper postion, and the nut holding it in gets so worn that a socket will not fit any more and a vise-grip is need to take it off.
I hope that the investment in the new wheel pays off (i am sure that it will), well any thing is better than yellow jacket.


lawmart


----------



## Fairbanks Stump

*Sndvik wheels are awesome*

on High horse power machines Sandvic wheels work awesome. they easily work 50-60% better than conventional 1/2 inch finger design. I'm not sold on their effectiveness for low horse machines. I have found that the multi tip wheels of Alpine Magnum seem to perform exceptionally well on machines less than 40 horse! 
hope that helps


----------



## stormchaser

*4012 33 hp*



Fairbanks Stump said:


> on High horse power machines Sandvic wheels work awesome. they easily work 50-60% better than conventional 1/2 inch finger design. I'm not sold on their effectiveness for low horse machines. I have found that the multi tip wheels of Alpine Magnum seem to perform exceptionally well on machines less than 40 horse!
> hope that helps


 
i have a 4012 33hp turbo carlton and it was lil slow at first until i bought my re-sharpening machine and took sum off each side of my teeth its like greenteeth there in different sizes and so are mine nowonly takes few mins longer to fix anf cuts great call ill tell where and what i use to sharpen or u can send um to me ill resharpenum 4u 256-759-4349 davis moody tree service and stump grinding 3 dollars each toof


----------



## stormchaser

*stormchaser*



B-Edwards said:


> You guys who have the Sandvik wheels ,would you please tell us what you think of them now after you have ran them for awhile? I don't grind enough stumps to buy new teeth everytime i dull them . We usually sharpen the teeth in house. Last grinder I purchased had GreenTeeth already on it and I am impressed , downside is chips are thrown way too far . We usually do clean-up and it's a Pita. Have also found that some pockets have to be removed to take select teeth off wheel, I didn't like that at all. I keep leaning toward the Sandvik wheel whenever i think of spending anymore money on teeth. Give all good points and any negatives regarding the Sandvik set-up if you would please. Thank You.


 
i love my sanvik wheel its on my 4012 33hp grinder i also sharpen my own teeth ill shapen urs ir you get sum i have a sharpening service diamond eloplated wheels is only way carbide is 3 times harder and your teeth will last must longer between changing 256-759-4349 moody treeand stump grinding my grinder is also 4sale


----------



## stormchaser

*stormchaser*



ChippersTreeSvc said:


> Any idea what a sandvik wheel cost? I would be interested in one for our 4012


 
call new river equipt top of page there wheels only also there teeth are cheaper than if you buy a wheel from carlton 9 to 13 dollars per tooth


----------



## stormchaser

*stormchaser*



stormchaser said:


> i have a 4012 33hp turbo carlton and it was lil slow at first until i bought my re-sharpening machine and took sum off each side of my teeth its like greenteeth there in different sizes and so are mine nowonly takes few mins longer to fix anf cuts great call ill tell where and what i use to sharpen or u can send um to me ill resharpenum 4u 256-759-4349 davis moody tree service and stump grinding 3 dollars each toof


 
hey guys send me ur old used teeth ill tryin sharpen them and see if i have the teeth ur looking for to trade you ill go to storms and sell ur old teeth and get there old used teeth to re-sell ok 256-759-4349


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

*sandvik cost*



ChippersTreeSvc said:


> Any idea what a sandvik wheel cost? I would be interested in one for our 4012



I recently broke the cutter wheel shaft on my Carlton 2500-4 and the shft and bearings are about 500 from carlton and New River quoted for the Revolution wheel and Sandvik cutters and pockets assembled was $1200 so about $1700 all together 

carlton quoted $2800 for a wheel shaft bearings spacers and all assembled with knives and pockets ready to bolt up and reinstall my pully and belt to, the catch is if you use the carlton wheel you have to use the carlton teeth, and vise versa the new river teeth are now 14.95 so they both get you by the curlies, here are some helpful links mabe 

New River Equipment » The REVOLUTION®

Cutter Wheel Shaft (Standard or Sandvik) for Carlton SP4012 -- Global Equipment Exporters Online Store

http://www.stumpcutters.com/parts_and_service.html

Paul


----------



## NCTREE

ROPECLIMBER said:


> I recently broke the cutter wheel shaft on my Carlton 2500-4 and the shft and bearings are about 500 from carlton and New River quoted for the Revolution wheel and Sandvik cutters and pockets assembled was $1200 so about $1700 all together
> 
> carlton quoted $2800 for a wheel shaft bearings spacers and all assembled with knives and pockets ready to bolt up and reinstall my pully and belt to, the catch is if you use the carlton wheel you have to use the carlton teeth, and vise versa the new river teeth are now 14.95 so they both get you by the curlies, here are some helpful links mabe
> 
> New River Equipment » The REVOLUTION®
> 
> Cutter Wheel Shaft (Standard or Sandvik) for Carlton SP4012 -- Global Equipment Exporters Online Store
> 
> Carlton Professional Tree Equipment
> 
> Paul



Thanks for the info! I have a 4400-4 with a bad cutter wheel bearing, been thinking of upgrading to a sanvick wheel.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

NCTree, Those are nice, Apen Tree had one with green teeth, ate it up in a hurry, little spruce in around a minute one handed, while i took pictur with other,
Paul



Carlton 4400 diesel stump grinder with Greenteeth low pro cutters - YouTube


----------



## ShermanC

Check the offerings by Leonardi Manufacturing. I viewed their web site a few days ago just to get current on the Blueshark and the 12-tooth see-thru wheel they make. My Beeline SP-13 grinder uses eight (8) #500 green teeth at a reasonable cost for three use applications per tooth. My Husqvarna SG-13 has eight standard teeth and once they are dull they are history.
I hope this helps your search.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=35.889250,-92.096161


----------



## Sherman

My previous post, two years nine months ago, talked about using Bluebird style teeth in my Husqvarna SG13. Later that year Ichanged that machine to Green #500 teeth and Green pockets. The change was worth it and Has already proven will save money in the long run. Last winter we had two quantity jobs to grind with the two 13HP grinders. Bad weather set us behind several days but the jobs worked out well.
It will be interesting to watch how the Sandvik teeth prove their worth. And Bandit has recently released their new Revolution Wheel (Bandit Bits/ Fall/Winter 2014, page 23). I will be watching the progress and changes with that new concept.


----------



## dontbthatguy

I have read through the thread and was curious if anyone is actually running a sandvic on anything lower than a 35hp? 

I ask because I upgraded in the beginning of august to a greenwheel and and very happy with it on my rayco 1625. I can't imagine it being any faster than what I have now. Anyone ever compare the two?


----------



## The Stump Collector

This spring I changed out my stock wheel and upgraded to a Quad Wheel and Wear Sharp Teeth by Greenteeth/Green Manufacturing. I'm running it on my '92 Rayco 1620 Super Jr. and I'll tell you this I saw a major improvement in my machine performance. I'm cutting stumps faster and using less fuel doing it. I was actually able to get a full return on investment in one job. I still haven't made a rotation on the teeth yet. Plus after I have made a full rotation I can easily sharpen them. I personally love the product and glad I made the investment. It's worth taking a look at but that's my opinion. See for yourself look them up on YouTube or go to Greenteeth.com


----------



## Eq Broker

Hi Oly,

I hope you've been doing well.

I do the overseas shipping for New River cutter wheels. I'm a New River dealer for the international market. I think you already know that I shipped one to Brian Keen in Scotland. When you're ready, please let me know and I'll see what we can do for you.

Have a great day.

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------



## Fairbanks Stump

Most versatile cutting system made bar none! 
Teeth are robust enough to work well in rocky conditions and carbide it thick enough to be sharpened on the machine 20+ times
When sharp there is NOT ONE other system that will cut as fast or as well or as much per pass than the New Revolution wheel. 
The only down fall is if you let the teeth wear too far the wheel will begin to wear. They sell weld on wear bars that work exceptionally well and actually extend teeth life I just welded some on and love the performance. I'd be happy to tell you any thing else about them if'n you'd like to call 907-978-0292 
No I'm not a paid spokesman just a very happy owner


----------

